# Saturday’s wahoo report



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

It was brutal. BRUTAL

5 knockdowns, 3 in one pass, 2 in another. 

Here’s the only picture I took. It sums it up pretty nicely.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh my!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Ihave been watching the water temps and currents bringing good water up to the edge and have been thinking it looks like a good time for a wahoo run. Waiting for a weather window.

Glad you got out there- looks a bit sporty to say the least. 

Did you get any to the boat or just knockdowns?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Makes fer miserable fishing....but hey, you could have been at work!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

No thanks


----------

